# bmc trailfox



## jonboy688 (Jul 9, 2008)

the bmc trailfox amp is looking good on paper, anyone here have any first hand knowledge on them? have a local shop that is just become a dealer and offering a killer price on them


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I rode one for a pretty good ride as a demo.

It rode a lot like the Levo. It was quick and agile, but you can overwhelm the suspension on those big chunky DH sections. With the Shimano motor, you know you have reliability.

With a good deal, it could be a good buy.


----------



## jonboy688 (Jul 9, 2008)

ziscwg said:


> I rode one for a pretty good ride as a demo.
> 
> It rode a lot like the Levo. It was quick and agile, but you can overwhelm the suspension on those big chunky DH sections. With the Shimano motor, you know you have reliability.
> 
> With a good deal, it could be a good buy.


thanks it would be for my wife, i might have to pull the trigger on it, i love my levo comp and would love to get her one also... but cant ever find a deal on the levos


----------



## Leebherron (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a BMC Speedfox Amp 2 Di2 for 1000 miles and about a year now. It has been perfect in everyway. I have it down to 44 pounds now. Speed and handles are plenty, go for it ! Plus you never see another one when you ride ala Specialized ! Lee NY


----------

